# Access 2000 und UPDATE mit subselect



## cika_miso (19. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Access2000. Ich habe 2 Tabellen mit ähnlichem Schema und möchte die Daten der einen Tabelle mit der der anderen "synchronisieren". Habe mir folgenden Ausdruck ausgedacht, der will aber nicht:

UPDATE Tabelle2 AS t2 SET t2.Name = (SELECT t.Name FROM Tabelle1 AS t WHERE t.ID = t2.ID);

Im Netz und im Forum habe ich auch gesucht, hab aber keine Lösung gefunden.

BR


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe Anhang: (Als Access Lösung)

Gruß Tom


----------



## cika_miso (22. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas Darimont _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Siehe Anhang: (Als Access Lösung)
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

super! Danke! Hat funktioniert!   

Eine Fräge hätt ich noch, weißt Du, wieso es mit dem subselect nicht funktioniert? Müsste theoretisch i. O. sein  

BR & THX


----------

